
Search for Artificial Stellar Sources of Infrared Radiation (1960) - slbenfica
http://fermatslibrary.com/s/search-for-artificial-stellar-sources-of-infrared-radiation#email-newsletter
======
f2f
I love this... So much hope :)

The search for Dyson spheres was happening. Here are summary of results so
far:
[https://home.fnal.gov/~carrigan/infrared_astronomy/Fermilab_...](https://home.fnal.gov/~carrigan/infrared_astronomy/Fermilab_search.htm)

~~~
danieltillett
Not too likely to work if the builders know anything about making an efficient
Dyson sphere [0].

0\. [https://www.tillett.info/2016/08/03/carnot-efficient-
dyson-s...](https://www.tillett.info/2016/08/03/carnot-efficient-dyson-
spheres-are-undetectable-by-infrared-surveys/)

~~~
JamesLeonis
I think it's more likely than you credit. I expect that Dyson spheres "in the
wild" would exist on a continuum of inefficient to efficient to decayed.

An inefficient sphere might exist under these conditions:

* Still under construction

* Inefficient sphere built previous to efficient spheres

* A civilization is just learning how to build one

* A ruined structure from a dead or regressed civilization

~~~
danieltillett
A sphere (swam more likely) that is under construction/damaged/ruined would
leak a large amount of light at high wavelengths. A 290K infrared survey is
not going to pick up one of these structures.

It reminds me I need to finish my post on how to actually find Dyson spheres.

